# Hearthstone Santa Fe; Bad odor



## GPG (Nov 2, 2012)

I just hooked up a used Santa Fe gas stove in the corner of our living room in an effort to beat back the oil gougers of the world. Fired it up yesterday and getting an extremely bad odor. Leaves us with burning eyes, nose, and throat. Bought it used from the local dealer whom stated the previous owner used it only three times and his wife was "allergic" to the propane. My guess is they experienced the same smell. I've seen posts on the internet identifying this similar problem in Hearthstone gas stoves as well as other brands. Attempts to break in the stoves didn't correct their problems. Sounds like I bought a lemon that doesn't have a fix and I don't want to spend a lot of time trying to resolve this issue if it's inherant to the unit. The DV pipe is all of 3-ft. to the outside and I don't see this as the issue. Any suggestions???? I'm ready to drag it back to the dealer and relinquish back to the oil gluttons...


----------



## Heatsource (Nov 2, 2012)

You mention other threads related to this issue, lots of suggestions there...

here is one:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...h-stinky-hearthstone-stowe-please-help.26403/


----------



## GPG (Nov 8, 2012)

A1Stoves.com said:


> You mention other threads related to this issue, lots of suggestions there...
> 
> here is one:
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...h-stinky-hearthstone-stowe-please-help.26403/


 
Yes, I've seen all these in researching the issue. I'm on to removing the data labels now. Trying to find something to get the glue off.
The glue is pretty nasty smelling and wouldn't be suprised if it has something to do with it, but previous online replies didn't solve their issues.
I'll respond with my results once I get the glue off and fire it up again....

Thanks....


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 8, 2012)

GPG said:


> Yes, I've seen all these in researching the issue. I'm on to removing the data labels now. Trying to find something to get the glue off.
> The glue is pretty nasty smelling and wouldn't be suprised if it has something to do with it, but previous online replies didn't solve their issues.
> I'll respond with my results once I get the glue off and fire it up again....
> 
> Thanks....


 
WD-40 works really well removing adhesive...


----------



## GPG (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok, I've scraped the labels & glue off. It's getting better.
My next two questions are:
1) The owner's manual indicates a 2-ft. min. vertical vent pipe. I went horiz. off the 45 degree elbow on the back of the stove. Is that an issue or possible odor cause?
2) I've been told that the inlet pressure on the LP conversion kits may need to be adjusted. I get a poof on start up and occasionally a roar that sounds like the gas flow velocity is out of whack. I'll have it looked at, but may this also be an issue with the odor we have? Gas company never gave it a second thought to check pressure or any adjustment to the unit.


----------



## Heatsource (Nov 14, 2012)

you are more likely to have issues on lpg when not going up 2-3' first,
could that be contributing to delayed ignition? maybe

check inlet/outlet pressure pressure, the ports are on the front of the valve
the roaring sound is likely fire in the hole, if the pressure is correct, close the air fuel shutter a bit

neither issue should contribute to smell


----------



## GPG (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll take "the heat" as the manual only stated some models may need a min vert section. I'm getting the pressure checked today. May be unlikely that its the issue, but need to start somewhere. The air shutter is completely closed. Best I can tell, that is where the manual wants it for vertical pipe less than 5-6 ft. It was also suggested that the colder weather will impact the start up draft and may cause the ignition issue, but it does this almost immediately upon flicking the switch.  Any thoughts on this info is appreciated.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 14, 2012)

GPG said:


> I'll take "the heat" as the manual only stated some models may need a min vert section. I'm getting the pressure checked today. May be unlikely that its the issue, but need to start somewhere. The air shutter is completely closed. Best I can tell, that is where the manual wants it for vertical pipe less than 5-6 ft. It was also suggested that the colder weather will impact the start up draft and may cause the ignition issue, but it does this almost immediately upon flicking the switch. Any thoughts on this info is appreciated.


 
You don't want the air shutter completely CLOSED for LP. If anything, you want it completely OPEN.
As far as the "ROAR" you are hearing, check the alignment between the burner tube & the burner orifice.
Sounds to me like you have LP being shot out of the shutter - intead of directly into the center & that's where you're getting igniton. Simple re-alignment should eliminate that problem...


----------



## GPG (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok. Pressure checked and fine.  I've checked the air quality and its zero CO2. The odor has diminished and I'm assuming it will only get better as it's used. My last question is whether I need to change the vent from a completely horizontal position to the minimum 2-ft. rise as the book calls for. At this point, cutting another hole in the wall isn't that big a deal if it makes the unit ultimately safer and it may eliminate the poof on start up. It's been suggested the poof may get worse as the temperature drops outside....


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 19, 2012)

GPG said:


> I'll take "the heat" as the manual only stated some models may need a min vert section. I'm getting the pressure checked today. May be unlikely that its the issue, but need to start somewhere. The air shutter is completely closed. Best I can tell, that is where the manual wants it for vertical pipe less than 5-6 ft. It was also suggested that the colder weather will impact the start up draft and may cause the ignition issue, but it does this almost immediately upon flicking the switch. Any thoughts on this info is appreciated.


 
You're confusing the air shutter with the venting restrictor plate. The air shutter on the burner tube....


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 19, 2012)

GPG said:


> Ok. Pressure checked and fine. I've checked the air quality and its zero CO2. The odor has diminished and I'm assuming it will only get better as it's used. My last question is whether I need to change the vent from a completely horizontal position to the minimum 2-ft. rise as the book calls for. At this point, cutting another hole in the wall isn't that big a deal if it makes the unit ultimately safer and it may eliminate the poof on start up. It's been suggested the poof may get worse as the temperature drops outside....


 
If you install a snorkel cap, you will eliminate the need to cut another hole in your wall. That will give you the 2' minumum rise in your vent. The rise will just be on the outside of your home instead of inside...


----------



## GPG (Nov 19, 2012)

I'll take a look at the snorklel cap installation and check the shutter on the burner tube. Thanks........


----------

